# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Утилита redsn0w позволяет разблокировать телефоны Apple с прошивкой 4.0.2

## SDA

Несмотря на то, что компания Apple всеми силами пытается остановить процеес разблокировки своих смартфонов, их прошивки по-прежнему уязвимы к взлому. Так, разработчики бесплатной утилиты redsn0w http://redsn0w.com/  сообщили о том, что несмотря на выпущенное недавно обновление 4.0.2, операционную систему iOS все еще можно взломать с целью разблокировки телефона для установки стороннего ПО. 

Последняя версия iOS 4.0.2, выпущенная не далее как на прошлой неделе, позволяет избавиться от бага при обработке файлов PDF. Эксплоит, написанный для этой уязвимости создателями еще одной программы JailbreakMe, позволял с легкостью освобождать смартфоны Apple от ограничений, наложенных производителем на работу со сторонним программным обеспечением. 

Впрочем, на данный момент разблокировать можно лишь выпущенный в 2008 году iPhone 3G, а также второе поколение плееров iPod Touch. Подробная инструкция по разблокировке доступна http://www.redmondpie.com/jailbreak-...-how-to-guide/.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

